# What is the best type of oil and grease for a Tajima



## mhewy929 (May 19, 2011)

I just purchases a used Tajima TEJT-c1501 and wanted to purchase the correct grease and oil for this machine. Does anyone know what grease and oil I should use?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

I use White Diamond Lily White Sewing machine oil. I purchase it from Diamond needle. As for the grease I use white lithium grease from Lowes. Hope this helps.


----------



## mhewy929 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks. Where do you get your oil from?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using #22 white machine oil from Madeira.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

I get it from Diamond Needle corp.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't believe its the type of oil (any oil sold for commercial embroidery machines from a reputable embroidery supplies dealer) as much as the type of applicator. Some oil containers have a short spout that won't reach far into the machine making it hard to reach some spots while others have a large "drip" opening making it difficult to control the amount of oil that's dispensed so its easy to over-oil. Madeira makes a "pen" oiler I like. I've also used a refillable oil bottle sold by Hirsch. It has a spout that's great for controlled oiling but it can break easily if knocked over.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sew Many Parts has suitable oil and grease for Tajima. Make sure you see what color grease it already has. I hate when I go service a machine and people have 3 different colors of grease in a machine. It drives me nuts.


----------



## mhewy929 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I have what I need to get started.


----------

